# Tell me about Exmouth



## Geri (Aug 8, 2007)

We are going there for a couple of days in September, any recommendations of things to see or do?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 8, 2007)

Go to Nico's Italian restaurant. It's not going to win awards for the best food eva but it's a fun night out (5 Tower St Exmouth, EX8 1NT).

Also, just round the corner is a lovely little cafe called The Fountain (Beacon Hill Exmouth Devon EX8 1PB)

Gawd. Typically me. Just focussed on the food!

Exmouth beach is mahoosive. Lots of boy racers out on the front doing their thang. Fortunately, cos the beach is so big you're pretty much guaranteed to find a quiet(ish) spot.

Oooh -and there's a nice pub down called The Grove on the seafront towards the old docks end of the town that has a lovely balcony you can sit on with great views out over the water towards Starcross


----------



## Geri (Aug 8, 2007)

Ooh, that pub looks lovely  

Any recommendations for a B&B? I phoned one and she said they were closing at the end of August. She recommended another one which was run by her friends but it's a bit too far out.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2007)

sidmouth is far nicer than exmouth even though exmouth has a fantastic beach

we only ever go to the beach at exmouth so  i can't say more than that


----------



## Geri (Aug 9, 2007)

Why do you think it is better?


----------



## secretsquirrel (Aug 9, 2007)

Sidmouth is full of old people so it's just closer to rubbershoes' age group  

Nah, Sidmouth is a _nice _town - a bit more genteel (dull). As I said, Exmouth's got a lot of boy racers about! No idea about places to stay - I'm sure there's loads that'll still be open then...


----------



## Geri (Aug 9, 2007)

Found one now.

I'm sure Sidmouth is nice, but it doesn't have a railway station and we are going by train.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 9, 2007)

Sidmouth has a folk festival with a famous caribean night

Exmouth has Boy Racers with shitty happy harddrumandbasscore everynight


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 9, 2007)

If you look up exmouth in the dictonary it say 


Satans Toilet. 

Sidmouth is where OAP's wait to die. 
Exmouth is where everyone wants to die


Still there always the putting washing powder in the fountian trick for amusement. . .oh no hanbg about they might have covered them up with sheet steel. 

I'll stick with the Exmouth makes you want to hang myself statement


----------



## Idaho (Aug 23, 2007)

Not that big on Exmouth either tbh. We go to the beach there - but not much else.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 23, 2007)

and it has the world's worst mexican restaurant

they gave us a findus crispy pancake FFS


----------



## Geri (Aug 24, 2007)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> and it has the world's worst mexican restaurant
> 
> they gave us a findus crispy pancake FFS



 

We will be eating in the Wetherspoons, as normal.


----------



## pno (Aug 31, 2007)

Get along to slapton sands and then onto star point, lush views and lush fresh sea air!


----------



## Geri (Sep 1, 2007)

pno said:
			
		

> Get along to slapton sands and then onto star point, lush views and lush fresh sea air!



It looks nice but I don't know if we will have time - we only have one evening and one full day. How far is it from Exmouth?


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 5, 2007)

have ya been yet?


----------



## Geri (Sep 5, 2007)

No, going next Wednesday.


----------



## Geri (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, just got back. It was nice enough, and the weather was great. Bit disappointed by the beach and sea though - it's not even the proper sea! 

And everyone is either old, in a wheelchair, or old and in a wheelchair. Not that I'm a disablist or anything, just an observation.

Apart from the Wetherspoons on Wednesday night - blimey, it was like a teenager's disco! And they wouldn't put the sound up for the football.


----------



## djbombscare (Sep 19, 2007)

Its a break away from the Bristol innit. Glad you made the most of it


----------



## Idaho (Sep 19, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> Bit disappointed by the beach and sea though - it's not even the proper sea!


Eh? You mean the big, deep, briney, wavey thing next to the beach? That is the proper sea.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 21, 2007)

Geri said:
			
		

> And everyone is either old, in a wheelchair, or old and in a wheelchair.



welcome to devon


----------



## isitme (Sep 21, 2007)

The South Coast of England is shameful.


----------



## Geri (Sep 21, 2007)

Idaho said:
			
		

> Eh? You mean the big, deep, briney, wavey thing next to the beach? That is the proper sea.



I thought it was the River Exe.


----------

